# migraine dx codes



## jnieto625 (May 27, 2010)

If a physician determines that a patient has migraines they will choose dx code 346.00 which is the only thing I come up with as well.  I am having issues with patients where their insurance is not covering the visit stating it is a psych disorder.  This code is not in the mental disorders section so I don't understand what the problem is...  Should the physician be using a different dx?  Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

346.00 is correct for your basic migraine.  Is this one specific payer that is denying as psych? If so, it appears they have a bad edit in their system. 

You have 2 choices, call the Payer Rep and have them explain why they are denying a migraine as a psych condition and ask that they fix their edit. Or you can send in the chart note and appeal. If you do the 2nd make sure the note you send in supports the E&M level your billed or they will "correct the E&M level based on documentation"


----------



## jnieto625 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for responding!  It is one specific payor that always does this whenever we submit a dx for migraines and/or tension headaches.  I think I'm going to try and and get it resolved with our rep so that I don't have to keep appealing.


----------



## cmcgarry (May 28, 2010)

jdelgado625 said:


> Thanks so much for responding!  It is one specific payor that always does this whenever we submit a dx for migraines and/or tension headaches.  I think I'm going to try and and get it resolved with our rep so that I don't have to keep appealing.



They probably do have a problem with their edits on the migraines.  On the tension headaches, if you use 307.81, that will hit the psych edits because it is in the range, and says psychological factors.  Thank goodness they gave us new tension headache codes, 339.1X.  When I worked for a payor, I used to argue with my bosses that tension headaches shouldn't hit the psych benefit, but it was like hitting my head against a brick wall.

Good luck with your payor!


----------

